# Need serious advice on sex while separated



## AllyM (Aug 2, 2011)

My husband and I have been separated for a year, pretty much mutual more me wanted to than him. Anyway, we have had sex about once or twice a month but recently I really want to make a decision either way whether divorce or get back together and I feel like it sets, at least me, back. So lately I won't. He literally is texting me right now wanting to and I don't know what to do. I'm only human. And sex was never a problem.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

If it hurts your progress, don't do it. You'll only regret it.


----------



## 1-12-t1 (Aug 7, 2011)

Me and my girl were on a break. She had sex. I left. She still texts me two weeks later. I like this quote. You made your bed, now lay in it. Either be with him or leave and be single. But you gotta chose.


----------



## sprinter (Jul 25, 2011)

What are the two of you doing to help you make the decision? Counseling? If you're shtuppin' him there must be something there. You should think about working on that.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Tell him what you said here: that you don't want to have sex anymore because you feel it sets you back.


Honesty is the best policy.


----------

